# Review: Gevril Gv2 "Limited Edition"



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

*Gevril Gv2 "Limited Edition"*

I've noticed that these (and other) Gevril Gv2 watches pop up every now and then and whenever they do there seems to be hesitation over the brand and/or variation in price. Having owned one I thought I would write a short review so that people have a better understanding of the brand and what to expect. *

MSRP and brief history*

One thing you will note is the the MSRP on these watches are often exuberant. The reason for this appears to be tied to the history of the brand. As I understand it, the Gevril brand is a reborn Swiss name with no real tie to the original, nothing too new there. Whether you like companies doing that or not, I like the idea of a tribute to the past rather than a random new name although it can lead to confusions. If nothing else, some have done it well (i.e. Stowa). It seems the brand was well enough although the shaky economy is no place for a upstart luxury brand and when the economy started to turn so did their luck. As a result, a fair amount of stock was released online for reduced prices in order to liquidate some assets. While MSRPs are often a little high to give you that feel good bargain when you get a discount, when this additional price disparity hit I think it made some fellow enthusiast concerned. Thus it looks like the MSRPs while always a little high, were never meant to be "fake" as some less respectable (*Cough* Chinese Bay*) brands have been known to do. Thus while the MSRP should be taken with a grain of salt, one should recognize that this was at least closer to their intended price point then their current retail.

As for the "Gv2", I've yet to heard what it stands for but I take it to mean Gevril Version 2 as the Gv2 line seems to be a sportier variation of the Gevril brand. If anyone knows otherwise feel free to pass on the wisdom.

*Limited edition*

Everyone loves owning something special and to have LE pieces are no different. This is another example of both good and bad with Gevril. It appears that the entire Gv2 division is limited edition and thus they aren't all quite as limited as they seem at first glace. If one compares Gv2 models one will see a lot of similarities, many are in fact the same dial, hands, mvmt etc with simple colour changes for the indices. While a given colour scheme might only have a couple hundred pieces (500 the norm), having numerous different models # with differing colour variation takes a little away from how "limited" they really are. That said, you will still have a piece that no more than a couple hundred people have and even if you add up the variations, its still fairly limited in the grand scheme of things and way more unique then a macro brand by more than an order of magnitude. Down side, expect models to fall into obscurity as there will always need to be new models. Too bad as this Gv2 look has potential, that brings us to the next section. 
*
Quality and Design Elements*

I was quite impressed with the quality, especially at the price point I paid (Under >$500 used). I may have felt different if I had paid MSRP but even still everything seems well made. The case was very nicely crafted, everything was smooth, secure and tight. The overall fit and finish was quite nice with good attention to details such as dial textures and case inscription. The movement on the other hand was merely adequate. The standard ETA ebauche kept time well enough around the <10s/day mark but wasn't adjusted to impress. It was very plain and unfinished and while none of this is a crime, it simply was unremarkable. Those who advocate function over form may admire this and I can say the lack of finishing on a brass coloured movement did make the rubies stand out some which I suppose was neat.

The design elements were somewhat unique and offered great wrist presence. The all dial / stadium dial without much extra case or a bezel really made the watch look bigger and stand out. It received a number of complements were "finer" more expensive watches have not. The case shape allows the watch to wear very comfortable and the reverse taper to the case was interesting and unique. The dial had a lovely amount of texture to it which is always points in my books and I'm a big fan of a splash of colour as is offered int he second hand and some of the indices, esp when coupled with a contrast stitch band for example. The lume was adequate. Nothing to praise or complain about. Mine watch was acquired on an aftermarket strap and so I can not comment on the bracelet which is an unfortunate shame.
*
Take home message:*

I don't think people should fear purchasing a Gevril Gv2, they have some very nice design elements and the quality appears rather good. The price point they are showing up on the used market is a steal IMO while the MSRP and even some online prices might be steep. I was happy to own one and wouldn't mind picking one up again as I have the occasional pang of regret at letting it go.


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Very cool watch, thanks for sharing b-)


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Resurrecting this thread to say thanks for a great review.

Just picked up a Stadium with the silver dial and an ETA movement.

|>


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Nice watch and good review also~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Job! I think the concerns are mostly on the non ETA automatics. If it has an ETA it is can be quite a bargain.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Drez!


----------



## Mangler0075 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know this is kinda old but. I just picked this watch up, along with the stainless band.. I must say I am very pleased with it. The lume on this particular one shines really good. It is one of the more comfy ones I have also. All in all badass watch and def sporty.. It gets a |> from me :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

First, Thanks for that great review!
I too wanna chime in in praise of this seriously underrated brand in general, if not all their models. I own 2 of their Explorer series: one in orange bezel (sportier) + black dial; and one with black bezel + white dial. I cannot say enough nice things about this -- this series at least. 
Now, bear in mind we're talking about a Swiss watch in the 500 - 800 price point. Accepting that, I can say without hesitation, the finish easily exceeds all expectations. This series fills the niche nicely between outright sporty / tool watches and toned-down dress watches. Just the thing to wear to a yacht party. 

Oh, did someone mention the lume? Yeah, Ok, so it's no Seiko Diver. But hey, 
you won't really be needing the lume on the yacht. Not really. So, that shouldn't rally be an issue. I highly recommend this brand.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

have you seen the Gv2 poker watch. They appear to be sold out everywhere but they are super cool.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

mjackson said:


> have you seen the Gv2 poker watch. They appear to be sold out everywhere but they are super cool.


This is like 6.5 years old...


----------



## 1984JPS (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice review mate! Looks interesting!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

buzz819 said:


> This is like 6.5 years old...


Says the genius who just made the first reply to a 12 year old thread in the public forum :roll:


----------



## Bstansb (Oct 31, 2020)

Drez said:


> *Gevril Gv2 "Limited Edition"*
> 
> I've noticed that these (and other) Gevril Gv2 watches pop up every now and then and whenever they do there seems to be hesitation over the brand and/or variation in price. Having owned one I thought I would write a short review so that people have a better understanding of the brand and what to expect.
> 
> ...


2020 UPDATE: I have a GV2(70 of 500, limited edition*) I bought in 2009 or 10. Black face/Orange numerals an band, rubber or something with a two way deployment clasp. This has been on of my favorite Swiss watch's to wear since purchase, even more than my Daniel JeanRichard. Still keeps time as good as the day I brought it home. Never opened. Time loss is around 1min./5days.
* same watch different color begins a new limited edition.


----------



## JAone (Mar 20, 2021)

I have bought a Gevril "Wallstreet" sub-mariner diver homage recently in a great teal colour from Jomashop at $499 usd. The stated rrp. is over the top!!!! But compared to many of the 100 plus watches I have bought n the last 5 years, I would comfortably say this watch would have a reasonable retail of somewhere between $1000 and $1495 usd . the quality and finish and movement are that good, right down to the screw pins on the jubilee style bracelet They are currently 06/12/21 on sale direct through Gevril at $899 usd, and some models still at $499 usd. on Jomashop. Greta buying, even with a lot of reduced product out there in the market.


----------

